# At last we have sun!!



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Jarvis at the beach  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cute pics!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Good job Jarvis is Red he would be on Paignton sand!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like he'll enjoy the sandy beach. Does he dig holes yet, Milie loves to dig a 'nest' then rest in it. 

Roll on more sunny days.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ahh yes I am grateful for the colour of Jarvis as the mud and sand as you know is red, my horse was white therefore turned pink haha.

He doesn't dig holes yet.. All in good time ;-) x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jarvis is lovely! Great photos.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

You were lucky with weather, torrential rain again now :-(


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jarvis is lovely! We took Biscuit on sand for the first time on Sunday and the first thing he did was to dig a big hole! He loved it!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jarvis is so handsome!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jarvis is so handsome!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Purplemummy said:


> You were lucky with weather, torrential rain again now :-(


me too...can't wait for a bit of sun 

lovely pic...


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Adorable! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Jarvis is gorgeous! What does he make of the beach and sea?


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you all 

He loves the beach.. Wasn't too sure at first as he slid through the sand ha.. He's not bothered with the sea (yet!!). The weather has been great the last few days so plenty of walking. Our beach, where our beach huts are, is cut in half, beach hut side for humans and the other for dogs which is great... We have plenty of other dog friendly beaches around too. Hopefully be spending more time there weather permitting ;-) I can't wait to take him to Dartmoor x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I walked along there last year - I am doing the South West Coastal Path in stages - last year we walked from Bigbury to Torquay, it is a beautiful area. This year we are walking from Par to Bigbury, hoping the sun will be accompanying us .....


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

The last two days have been fab, real kick in the teeth as Badminton cancelled! By now it would be Gin o'clock looking forward to mega shopping tomorrow! Sad to say have been surfing Mulberry site may need new bag to restore my sanity! ( I am so shallow!)


----------

